# Cambridge or U. of Edinburgh



## LoveReading (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a question. My husband has applied to Phd programs at both Edinburgh and Cambridge and will be studying early Church history, New Testament and early extra-biblical texts. We're reformed and he also graduated from Covenant Seminary with a MA in exegetical theology. I was wondering if anyone had any experience or advice as to which school would be a better choice.

Of course, this is assuming he's accepted to both schools. We've heard from Edinburgh and he's in. Still waiting on Cambridge.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 18, 2007)

*bump*


----------

